# Nonfiction: Self Help: Whether to Indent Paragraphs or Not?



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

I have a short little book in the works on how to maximize your earnings in a particular job.

It's very off the cuff and in first person showing you the ropes, just like I'm there giving the reader the info in person.

I'm using indented paragraphs in Word Styles, but have noticed some nonfiction doesn't indent.  

Any thoughts?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know anything about nonfiction but maybe you could go to the bookstore, grab a bunch of self-help books off their shelf, and see what the majority are doing?


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

It's completely your personal preference whether to use block paragraphs (no indent, space between paragraphs) or the traditionally indented paragraphs with no space between.  It's just a stylistic decision and I've seen non-fiction and fiction utilize each.

One tip I will give which I have seen many, many writers violate.  If using traditional, indented paragraphs - DO NOT INDENT THE FIRST PARAGRAPH! 

The whole concpet of a paragraph is to idicate some shift or change.  Since there is nothing prior to your first paragraph, there is nothing to change from, therefore the initial paragraph should always be aligned with the left margin.

That's just my side-rant, though.  Use either method you prefer - it's fine in either case.


----------



## MegSilver (Feb 26, 2012)

Traditionally, non-fiction uses space between paragraphs rather than first-line indents.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Dara England said:


> I don't know anything about nonfiction but maybe you could go to the bookstore, grab a bunch of self-help books off their shelf, and see what the majority are doing?


Yes, I looked at some ebooks that sold well in that nonfic genre and I saw both methods, indent and non-indent. I had read that nonfic should be non-indent.

I think I can go either way. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Personal preference,IMHO.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Generally speaking, fiction gets tabbed paragraphs and non-fiction gets block paragraphs, but bear in mind that greater white space (as in block paragraphs) is easier to read on backlit screens, while tabbed paragraphs are easier to read in print and probably on e-ink screens.



DB Boyer said:


> One tip I will give which I have seen many, many writers violate. If using traditional, indented paragraphs - DO NOT INDENT THE FIRST PARAGRAPH!
> 
> The whole concpet of a paragraph is to idicate some shift or change. Since there is nothing prior to your first paragraph, there is nothing to change from, therefore the initial paragraph should always be aligned with the left margin.


No, the concept of a paragraph is to indicate an idea/theme. That's why the introductory paragraph in an essay gets indented.

You could interpret a paragraph as a shift or change-that interpretation does seem more practical for many types of informal writing-but to say that "a shift or a change" is what a paragraph _must_ mean, hands-down, is to ignore the way it applies overall, not just to your particular writing type.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

I usually see fiction and narrative non-fiction with indents. Non-narrative non-fiction (i.e. textbooks) can go either way, most leaning toward block paragraphs and spacing between each block. That said, it's up to you. Do it both ways and get a pair of betas, one for each version (or, let them have both versions and pick the one they find more appealing).


----------



## Ian Marks (Jan 22, 2012)

I must disagree with the earlier poster who said that the choice as to indent or not indent is entirely up to you, both in fiction and in non-fiction. It is most definitely not optional in fiction, where indents at the start of each paragraph are a requirement (except for the first paragraph of each chapter, which may be aligned with the left margin).

I must also disagree with another poster who wrote _"Traditionally, non-fiction uses space between paragraphs rather than first-line indents."_ That's wrong too.

If you're writing non-fiction, you may indeed can do it either way (of course you'll be leaving a space between paragraphs if you choose not to indent). I should mention that I have yet to read an autobiography that was written without indents.

However, if you're writing fiction, please please PLEASE indent at the start of each paragraph. Yes, you can choose not to indent, just as you can choose to misspell every other word, but you'll just look like a rank amateur. And if I should happen to review your book, you'll probably get a lot of grief about your book being impossible to read, along with a single star.

I actually got into a debate earlier in the year with some dumb bunny who had written a book on how to format for Kindle. When I pointed out that her own novels were incorrectly formatted because she had failed to indent her paragraphs, she responded by saying it was "kinda optional" and that nobody had complained. She couldn't write her way out of a paper bag anyway.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Ian Marks said:


> I must also disagree with another poster who wrote _"Traditionally, non-fiction uses space between paragraphs rather than first-line indents."_ That's wrong too.


Depends on the type of non-fiction (or fiction) you're talking about. Block paragraphs have been standard online for, oh, at least a decade, because that's when I started using heavily using the Web and noticed.


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Carradee said:


> Generally speaking, fiction gets tabbed paragraphs and non-fiction gets block paragraphs, but bear in mind that greater white space (as in block paragraphs) is easier to read on backlit screens, while tabbed paragraphs are easier to read in print and probably on e-ink screens.
> 
> No, the concept of a paragraph is to indicate an idea/theme. That's why the introductory paragraph in an essay gets indented.
> 
> You could interpret a paragraph as a shift or change-that interpretation does seem more practical for many types of informal writing-but to say that "a shift or a change" is what a paragraph _must_ mean, hands-down, is to ignore the way it applies overall, not just to your particular writing type.


Well, I refer to Robert Bringhurst who says in _The Elements of Typographic Style_ the following about paragraphs and indenting the first paragraph:

"The function of a paragraph is to mark a pause, setting the paragraph apart from what precedes it. If a paragraph is preceded by a title or subhead, the indent is superfluous and can therefore be omitted."

I stand by my assertion that for either fiction or non-fiction, both block and traditional paragraphs are legitimate and acceptable styles. I would not fault an author for having a stylistic preference of one over the other.

Although personally, I like indented paragraphs, with the first paragraph being left-aligned.

My $0.02.


----------

